# Advice - What visa?



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm British and my husband is from the US, currently living in the UK on a spouse visa. We have a house (well, a pile of rubble undergoing renovations) in Abruzzo, and plan to move there in the summer. Does anyone know what visa my husband will need? The Italian Consulate gave me the following answer: "If your husband want live in Italy you must bring your residence in Italy, after that your husband provide Certificate of Residence and then your husband can request visa for foreign citizens who intend to reside in Italy." Does anyone know what this means?! Am I meant to go and set up residency in Italy, which I think can take quite a long time, leaving my husband behind in the UK?! Or can he join me while I become a resident, and then we both return to the UK whilst he gets his visa?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They are saying you need Italian residence. If you full fill all the requirements that shouldn't take that long.

IIRC for EU you'll need

Health care.
A place to live.
Either income at the min level required ( Last I heard this was roughly 6K Euros a year) Or enough savings to live on.

I don't think EU citizens need more then that. 

Then you need to request a family reunification visa. Whatever that's called. 

You need to be living in Italy to get residence. Makes sense since residency means you're resident in the town.

If he's US he can spend 90 days out of every 180 without a visa.


----------



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

NickZ said:


> They are saying you need Italian residence. If you full fill all the requirements that shouldn't take that long.
> 
> IIRC for EU you'll need
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for explaining - you're email is much clearer than all the other info I've been able to find on the internet or guide books!


----------

